# Do I have all the grooming tools I need?



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

So I wanted to go through my list of grooming tools that I am slowly acquiring (I do not have everything listed so I am open to alternatives) and also ask a few questions to make sure I understand the process!!! 

1. Andis clippers (22340) and a toothbrush to clean it  

2. Wahl Blade Oil --- How often do you put this on the blades? Before, During, After?

3. Extra blades - #4, #10 (and more but I heard these are best for beginners)

4. Combs - Do you brush while wet, partially dry, fully dry? I brush Norman in the shower with his conditioner and while hes partially dry. 

5. Detangle gel/spray (Cowboy Magic)

6. I do not have a dryer, I usually let Norman air dry. Is this good or bad for grooming? Should I get a dryer?

7. Table (47in x 24in) comes with neck and body holds 

8. Bands - what are these used for, growing out the topknot? What are the pro and cons to them? Very confused on these :alberteinstein: 

9. Nail grinder - This is always hard because all his nails are black but 2! How much pressure do you all apply? Also his clear/white nails shows me that his kwik is right next to the end of the nail... making me fear that is how all his nails are. If I grind or clip he will be bleeding. He is very active outside on the concrete. Should I be worried that I do not cut them enough? The concrete seems to naturally grind them..

10. Scissors - are these a necessity or just for detailing? 

Is there anything that should be on my list that isn't? I have gone through this grooming forum many times and pieced some info together but still have questions on the oils, dryer, grinder, and bands!! Want to make sure I am fully prepared and I know yall are experts at advice!! 

Thank you all in advanced. Hopefully this can help other newbies get a good idea of what they need in their toolkit!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If you use the search function you’ll find lists of what others recommended or bought. 

After I use my blades, I clean with the brush and my vacuum then drop oil on, run clipper with blade to distribute oil and wipe excess off then store blade till the next time I groom. I’m a home groomer, maybe professionals have a different routine?

You don’t have to blow dry, especially if you keep your dog in a very short trim. However blowing the hair straight helps you achieve a more even, more professional look. It’s easier to maintain and brush hair that is straightened in between. 

I love my Wahl mini Arco trimmer for feet, a mini bravura is very similar. Well worth the extra cost. I also love my Wahl bravura for face and sanitary trim on my minipoo.... so much lighter and more comfortable to use than my Andis. Many poodle owners can do a complete groom with their bravura. My dog’s fur is too thick so I had to buy the Andis for her body. 

You need scissors to trim ears, top knot, pompoms and other areas as needed depending on what you are doing. 

I don’t use bands, I trim the top knot. We do dog sports and they have limitations on how you band so for me it’s easier to keep a shorter top knot. My dog has very thick wiry hair so even a long top knot in damp weather stands up straight and neat looking. 

I tend to use the dryer blow the hair straight and dry. For the ears I may use a comb or brush when drying because I turn the air speed down around the face and using them helps pull the hair straight while drying. 

I use a snood to cover the ears when I dry my dog, if you don’t use a dryer you don’t need one 

Lots of things to consider and you might change how you do things or discover new tools. In the meantime you have a good list.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Excellent thank you!!

Looking into more forums using the search bar regarding my questions. I think it is time consuming to find the exact info I am looking for when the titles of the threads are one thing but the content inside may be different! Still on the hunt  

Thank you so much for the information, especially regarding the blades and oils!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Actually I have changed my mind on clippers. I am now going to go for the Wahl Bravura Lithium Clipper. I think this will be more suitable for me and I found a great package deal to include oils and a few extra combs.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have found grooming much easier since getting a force dryer. Especially the legs. Blowing the hair straight helps you get an even cut. I also feel that scissors are somewhat of a necessity, but you have to get good ones. I've been using the Master Groomer blue titanium series. I just have the straights but I want curves as well. I second having a trimmer just for feet & face. I just use a normal bravura for everything right now, but even that is better than a full size clipper.

I wash then comb out then use a force dryer. Air drying will result in tight curls that mat more easily that are impossible to get an even clip on. I also just prefer the softer look of blown out fur.

I would also consider what you're doing with ear hair. I pluck mine, but some people just scissor it. I feel that mine has thick enough hair that I don't want it to impact his hearing. If you're plucking, you will want ear powder and maybe hemostats. Also I always use zymox after I pluck as per vet's advice.

I don't know about the nails. Mine does not grind his well enough on concrete. I clip a little every week. But he has black nails which are much harder.

EDIT: For the wahl bravura you definitely want the metal combs, not the plastic ones it comes with!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

SamieNorman said:


> Actually I have changed my mind on clippers. I am now going to go for the Wahl Bravura Lithium Clipper.


I use the Bravura for face and feet, but for the body you may want to stay with the Andis. The Bravura has a 5 in 1 blade and you can't use any other blades with it. That means you will have to use an attached comb for the body. I find that if you are going to use a comb you really need a corded clipper or you won't be able to get through the coat--and if you use a corded clipper you can use a longer blade and won't need the comb.

If you are only going to have one clipper I think the Andis is a better choice.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I have found grooming much easier since getting a force dryer. Especially the legs. Blowing the hair straight helps you get an even cut. I also feel that scissors are somewhat of a necessity, but you have to get good ones. I've been using the Master Groomer blue titanium series. I just have the straights but I want curves as well. I second having a trimmer just for feet & face. I just use a normal bravura for everything right now, but even that is better than a full size clipper.
> 
> I wash then comb out then use a force dryer. Air drying will result in tight curls that mat more easily that are impossible to get an even clip on. I also just prefer the softer look of blown out fur.
> 
> ...


Thank you !! I will look into some quality scissors as well. I think that I will take him to a groomer to keep having them pluck his ears. I unfortunately have always battled him over me doing his ears so until that gets better I will have them it for him! Plus they do SO good with plucking! I get nervous hehe




reraven123 said:


> I use the Bravura for face and feet, but for the body you may want to stay with the Andis. The Bravura has a 5 in 1 blade and you can't use any other blades with it. That means you will have to use an attached comb for the body. I find that if you are going to use a comb you really need a corded clipper or you won't be able to get through the coat--and if you use a corded clipper you can use a longer blade and won't need the comb.
> 
> If you are only going to have one clipper I think the Andis is a better choice.


Thank you reraven! I am having a hard time committing to either fully because they both have excellent reviews... may take that advice of having two for the face and body. I was thinking until I am confident enough in my skills to just stick with one clipper.. but I see many people using two types I would like to start learning sooner than later.. Do you suggest regular Bravura for the feet/face or the mini?

I found a Bravura that you can add steal attachments to.. are these not good?

Also I am curious as to if you find a blade or a comb better? If anything I have looked up the difference and am trying to think what is best for a beginner and what the difference in cut there is!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

If it makes you feel better, I have and use three. My minipoos hair is too thick and wiry (she was a conformation dog and has that thick coat) for the bravura so I use a Wahl Andis for the main part of her body. I use the Wahl bravura for her face and sanitary area. I like that the bravura is so much lighter and cordless so it’s easier to manipulate and my dog prefers the decreased vibration and noise. I use the Wahl mini Arco for the feet. I would go nuts using the small clipper to do her face and sanitary because the normal size bravura is so much faster and I’m used to it. However I’m so glad I got the mini trimmer for her feet because it’s so much easier to use on those smaller complicated toes. 

I used to have a tpoo many, many years ago, before the internet and I did her complete clip using a Wahl brand trimmer for humans that was cheap and sold at an outlet store. She had the softer hair some poodles, especially toys have so I didn’t need heavy duty clippers. I did her feet with the full size clipper but I have to say the smaller trimmer is a joy to use. If you can afford it, I do recommend it. Of course many professional groomers do everything with their full size clippers.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

The quality of cut is the same, the difference is that you have to use a comb if you want to keep the hair longer than the blade length. I use a 7 blade or sometimes a 4 on the body. If you want to keep the coat longer than that you would use a comb. The Bravura 5 in 1 blade is 9, 10, 15, 30 and 40, so unless you want a basically bald dog you have to use a comb.

I don't like using combs because my dog's coat is so thick that they tend to snag and comb off of the clipper. The cordless Bravura doesn't have the power to get a comb through the hair, so if I use a comb I use it with my corded clipper.

In my experience (and I only groom my own dogs, not a professional) blades longer than 7 are hard to use. It is very easy to cut the dog because the teeth are longer and farther apart, and it seems like the blades get dull faster and don't sharpen well. That's why I don't often use the 4 blade. A 7 blade is quite short for the body, but that's OK with me because it takes longer for the hair to grow back.

Like Skylar, I have three clippers. I use an Andis for the body, a Bravura for face feet and sanitary, and a Mini Bravura for cleaning up and finishing the feet.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have and use three. My minipoos hair is too thick and wiry (she was a conformation dog and has that thick coat) for the bravura so I use a Wahl Andis for the main part of her body. I use the Wahl bravura for her face and sanitary area. I like that the bravura is so much lighter and cordless so it’s easier to manipulate and my dog prefers the decreased vibration and noise. I use the Wahl mini Arco for the feet. I would go nuts using the small clipper to do her face and sanitary because the normal size bravura is so much faster and I’m used to it. However I’m so glad I got the mini trimmer for her feet because it’s so much easier to use on those smaller complicated toes.
> 
> I used to have a tpoo many, many years ago, before the internet and I did her complete clip using a Wahl brand trimmer for humans that was cheap and sold at an outlet store. She had the softer hair some poodles, especially toys have so I didn’t need heavy duty clippers. I did her feet with the full size clipper but I have to say the smaller trimmer is a joy to use. If you can afford it, I do recommend it. Of course many professional groomers do everything with their full size clippers.


I am sorry if I can afford which clipper? You talked about a few here and I want to make sure I am reading this correct. And right now price isn't really my issue as much as quality and capabilities. I would love to know which one you're referring to!!  I think you're talking about the wahl bravura? 




reraven123 said:


> The quality of cut is the same, the difference is that you have to use a comb if you want to keep the hair longer than the blade length. I use a 7 blade or sometimes a 4 on the body. If you want to keep the coat longer than that you would use a comb. The Bravura 5 in 1 blade is 9, 10, 15, 30 and 40, so unless you want a basically bald dog you have to use a comb.
> 
> I don't like using combs because my dog's coat is so thick that they tend to snag and comb off of the clipper. The cordless Bravura doesn't have the power to get a comb through the hair, so if I use a comb I use it with my corded clipper.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed explanation, I needed it. I would prefer to use a blade it seems, especially since they seem to be more user friendly. I prefer Norman's hair shorter, but not too short. So I think I need to experiment with #4 - #7 blades to see how I feel. Rather start too long than too short! But it all grows back thankfully!!  



I think for now I need to look into what is good for an all around use(nothing too fancy yet) because it seems it always is between Andis and Wahl for what I am looking for.. I see benefits of both and just need to stop being so indecisive! I think I would prefer corded as well so this does help the matter some...



Thank you both graciously!! :angel:


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The Wahl bravura and Arco are similar and can be used cordless which is a nice option. The wahl mini bravura and mini Arco are similar too. I bought what I found good deals on. Wahl has a page that compares them and you can see if there’s any features you prefer. I’m only grooming one poodle so the amount of And sped to charge that I need is less than a professional grooming several dogs in a day.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am a novice home groomer, but here's what I have accumulated in the last 7-8 months:

A 20 year old Oster A5 golden - I use this for coat. I have 3f and 7f blades, and a 15 blade. I also have stainless steel combs, so can go up to 2" of hair. I find using a comb less stressful than using a 3f blade, but YMMV. You do have to have the hair perfectly straight. It heats up fast, so my mom, who gave me the Oster, long ago invested in duplicate 3f and 7f blades so you can change out a hot blade. 

A Wahl Bravura - Annie HATES the noisy Oster on her face. She actually prefers the Oster on her feet, (I prefer the Bravura for feet). It is SLOW to use on her thick coat though, compared to the Oster, and I don't think it did as nice of a job. The plastic combs that came with it are useless. 

Straight and curved shears - these are for tidying and shaping. I used to use very cheap ones that came with a grooming set, then went for sharper kitchen shears, but even my inexpensive (Kenchii Show Gear?) shears are much nicer to use. 

Thinning shears- bought to use on Mom's yorkie. Work great on the yorkie, have yet to find a reason to use them on the poodle

Bands - little plastic ones (hate them) and also little girls' hair elastics, which is what I mostly use for Annie's topknot. A contrasting colour is nice. 

Blade wash - for the Oster. The bravura claims it doesn't need it, the Oster definitely does. 

Quick cool spray lubricant- never use it. Mom gave it to me with the clippers and she never used it either (i think the blades gum up when I use it)

Blade oil, of course - your clipper will have instructions, and usually come with a tiny bottle. 

Pin brush, slicker brush and so many steel combs.... Honestly never use the pin brush, use the steel combs all the time. 

Nail clippers

I keep everything in a fabric toolbag, which is great because I can put combs and shears and brushes, etc, in the outside pockets. 

*

Things I want and have been trying to restrain myself from buying... 
*
- A force dryer. Trying to comb and slicker Annie's hair flat as it dries is a huge pain... but they are a lot of money. 
- A 30 blade for the Oster - the combs work better on this blade size. And a 10 blade (comes with most clippers). 
- Dremel for nails - Annie's breeder recommended the construction type ones as being better than the pet ones. I am using nail clippers, and the last ones I had were too weak, and the new ones I bought are too strong and make it really easy to quick her.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Skylar said:


> The Wahl bravura and Arco are similar and can be used cordless which is a nice option. The wahl mini bravura and mini Arco are similar too. I bought what I found good deals on. Wahl has a page that compares them and you can see if there’s any features you prefer. I’m only grooming one poodle so the amount of And sped to charge that I need is less than a professional grooming several dogs in a day.



Thank you!! I think I need to look at that comparison page to help me further. Right now I have have the Bravura more manageable for me and my lack of skill. Granted, if it doesn't work I can always look into something else!!!  



For Want of Poodle said:


> I am a novice home groomer, but here's what I have accumulated in the last 7-8 months:
> 
> A 20 year old Oster A5 golden - I use this for coat. I have 3f and 7f blades, and a 15 blade. I also have stainless steel combs, so can go up to 2" of hair. I find using a comb less stressful than using a 3f blade, but YMMV. You do have to have the hair perfectly straight. It heats up fast, so my mom, who gave me the Oster, long ago invested in duplicate 3f and 7f blades so you can change out a hot blade.
> 
> ...


See this is very important info regarding the dryer. I found few on amazon for under $50 that seem to be good quality so I may dip into one of those. His hair is extremely curly so I know that having it more straight would be the best option for us...

I already have some great hair scissors already, but am not sure I am going to need them my first few rounds... I would be worried to cut out a chunk of hair if he wiggled! 

I have heard great things about the Oster A5 as well, but I think the noise would be an issue. That was the one main complaint I saw online that they were too noisy, especially making the dog uncomfortable with the face grooming. 

I think for now I have a good idea of the Bravura and come steel combs for those longer hair cuts. I would like to start long, then go down as necessary, especially for a good cleanup!!

As for steel combs, I have never used one but have one coming in. I personally use a regular hairbrush.. dont hate me!!! I bought a brush with steel wiry brissels on it and Norman HATES it. He would bark at it and try to take it out of my hand. I was worried it was pulling is hair way too much and cause pain.. So I stopped using it and got a regular hairbrush which he would let me use on him! So hopefully this steel comb is more manageable for him? 


QUESTION: So I was reading an old thread on here, I will find it if necessary, and someone said that the blade number you use under the comb/guard matters. Can someone explain how this works? I would assume that just using a #10 blade under any guard would work... no?? I will try and find that post

Thank you so much for the advice!! :adore: :adore: :adore:


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

The only thing I didn't see mentioned was Quick Blood Stopper or Kwick Stop Styptic Power. 

These help stop the bleeding quickly. Use in case you accidentally cut a toenail too short and it bleeds. It's a power in a container that's smaller than a prescription bottle and lasts a long time.

As for dryers, try to find the make and model on YouTube to see how it sounds. I bought a forced dryer two years ago, and it sounds like a hurricane; uncomfortable for me and the poodles. Even my groomer's force dryer doesn't sound half this loud.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

SamieNorman said:


> I think for now I have a good idea of the Bravura and come steel combs for those longer hair cuts. I would like to start long, then go down as necessary, especially for a good cleanup!!
> 
> As for steel combs, I have never used one but have one coming in. I personally use a regular hairbrush.. dont hate me!!! I bought a brush with steel wiry brissels on it and Norman HATES it. He would bark at it and try to take it out of my hand. I was worried it was pulling is hair way too much and cause pain.. So I stopped using it and got a regular hairbrush which he would let me use on him! So hopefully this steel comb is more manageable for him?
> 
> ...


Ok..... Again not an expert. I use steel comb almost exclusively for Annie. It takes out all the knots down to the skin, which you need to use a comb on a clipper. I then fluff her(not touching the skin) with the prickly slicker brush (which is I think what you have). I occasionally use her pin brush, which looks like a mini human hairbrush, but I still find knots with the comb after I am done. Google line brushing. 

Personally, I find the bravura doesn't do a great job on my girls coarse and curly coat, but, again,it's not pin straight because I don't blow it, and I do only have the plastic combs which won't even penetrate. For the steel combs.... I use a 15 blade. A 10 blade would likely be too big, and the instructions that came with them say you should use a 30 blade. 

Oh! Very important. I don't have a grooming table, I just use my kitchen table but I do use a grooming noose and grooming arm. It tightens on to the table edge and adjusts to her height and keeps her steady while I clip. Honestly, I don't really need it much now, but it helped boost my confidence a lot, and she was already accustomed from her breeder. 

I would watch some videos before you start.... Some people do a really good job of pulling the dogs skin taunt before they clip for a better finish and less chance of catching the skin. I am trying to remember to do that!!!!

Annie's breeder is an Andis fan, and says the Andis clippers aren't as powerful but are much quieter and cooler than my oster.

If I were you, before you get your supplies, I would work on putting Norman on your table and handling him and brushing him, so he gets used to all parts being touched without wiggling. Way easier without the wggles!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Oh, one other thing. There's a delightful poodle blog by a young woman who lives in Alaska with her poodles. Here's the link to her grooming tip on using a Dremel and overall nail trimming.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

SamieNorman said:


> QUESTION: So I was reading an old thread on here, I will find it if necessary, and someone said that the blade number you use under the comb/guard matters. Can someone explain how this works? I would assume that just using a #10 blade under any guard would work... no?? I will try and find that post


A #10 blade works fine. I wouldn't go longer than that, because the longer and farther apart the blade teeth are the easier it is for the comb to slip down in between them and if it does that while the clippers are running the blade teeth will break off. Also the comb clips don't stretch enough to get the comb on if the blade teeth are too long.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I didn’t do much grooming beyond maintenance between professional grooms while my dog was being shown, yet the breeder (who is a groomer) recommended the equipment and I ordered most of it before my spoo came home. Like others have suggested, she mentioned the Andis for body clipping and the Wahl for FFT. I, too, have difficulty with combs clogging—thanks Reraven123 for the suggestion to change blades. Eventually I bought the mini, though I use it carefully because the blade isn’t adjustable and it produces a close shave.

My groomer doesn’t pluck, but trims the ear hair with scissors. Eventually I invested in a small pair of blunt-nosed scissors for this. It isn’t easy to do, but it’s the decision I made after researching (there are separate threads on to pluck, or not to pluck.)

I purchased straight and curved scissors from a vendor at a large dog show. I was able to test the feel of different scissors in my hand. Length is also a variable and I wouldn't have known the length that was best for me. It was good to speak with the expert on site.

Someone already mentioned using a snood with the force dryer. I use the happy hoodie, something that my groomer started with for the first groom. I also use Ice on Ice finishing spray when dry brushing and have a bottle of diluted conditioner to use while force drying, for parts of the coat that need to be dampened before drying/straightening.

It’s a lot of equipment and a large investment. I feel that I must get another poodle now that I have all of the gear! The only item that I didn’t get is an adjustable height grooming table. I’ve researched the topic but decided, for now, that I don’t want a (electric/hydraulic) table permanently stationed in my living space, as I don’t have a dedicated grooming area. I use a folding table. It would be useful, however, to be able to sit during the long blow drys.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Just wanted to chime in and confirm what others have said already - the #1 tool to make a difference in the grooming (beyond which clipper - which combs etc) is the high force blow dryer. It is the only thing that differentiates what the professionals can accomplish and what you can do at home. Once I started using one it not only took drying time down to a tenth (?) but it makes the finish look professional (regardless of how clumsy you may be with the clippers). I bought a not too expensive one on Amazon (it was recommend on several threads here) and my only regret is that I waited so long to buy it. Only bad thing about it is that Louie endures it - but hates it...so I also bought a Snood for the noise..


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

> 1. Andis clippers (22340) and a toothbrush to clean it


I like Andis clippers the best. I tried some Osters again after years of thinking I didn’t like them and I was right. I don’t like them. 



> 2. Wahl Blade Oil --- How often do you put this on the blades? Before, During, After?


yes. Or at least before and after. You want your blades well oiled. Dry blades get hot and dull faster and harder to clip with. 



> 3. Extra blades - #4, #10 (and more but I heard these are best for beginners)


maybe an extra #10. You shouldn’t really need an extra #4. They don’t touch the skin so they can get warmer than the 10. Maybe a 5 or 7 blade a 4 is longer than I like but I like their body short. 



> 4. Combs - Do you brush while wet, partially dry, fully dry? I brush Norman in the shower with his conditioner and while hes partially dry.


I don’t bush or comb in the bath. It’s too hard. I also don’t use a lot of conditioner because I find it makes the hair harder to dry. I only brush and comb when they are dry. I use a large “Greyhound” comb (no idea why they are called that because you’d never use one on a greyhound.) and a slicker by Chris Christensen it has super long tines and I thought I’d hate it but I love it. (I need a new one). They are $$$$. About $60 but worth every penny!!



> 5. Detangle gel/spray (Cowboy Magic)


nope. Just brush them. But I also find when they do May that most mats will come out with little effort once clean. I only use a spray if I’m dealing with burrs/stickers. Detangling sprays get on the floor and make it slick as glass, so be mindful if/when you use them. 



> 6. I do not have a dryer, I usually let Norman air dry. Is this good or bad for grooming? Should I get a dryer?


get a force dryer. Best money you’ll spend (next to the $60 brush) unless you plan to keep them short all over. Then you should be ok without a dryer. 



> 7. Table (47in x 24in) comes with neck and body holds


yes. Tables or some surface to groom on is a must. 



> 8. Bands - what are these used for, growing out the topknot? What are the pro and cons to them? Very confused on these :alberteinstein:


bands are for holding their hair up if you want a long topknot. If you keep them trimmed you won’t need bands. Hazel has a rough natural topknot and she wears a hair band all the time so she can see. Some people also band ears that are long if they are going to give certain treats because dogs will accidentally chew off the ends of their ear hair while chewing certain yummy treats. (Billy sticks, I’m looking at you!)



> 9. Nail grinder - This is always hard because all his nails are black but 2! How much pressure do you all apply? Also his clear/white nails shows me that his kwik is right next to the end of the nail... making me fear that is how all his nails are. If I grind or clip he will be bleeding. He is very active outside on the concrete. Should I be worried that I do not cut them enough? The concrete seems to naturally grind them..


grinding is best for dark nails. You’re less likely to quick a nail and when you do you know it fast and it hurts less. You don’t really put pressure. You might try watching some YouTubes. 



> 10. Scissors - are these a necessity or just for detailing


depends on what look you are going for. And if you plan to groom all the time or just sometimes. I only groom my dogs because all the groomers around me are pet groomers who do a worse job than what I can do for free. (I had to argued with one that Hazel is in a Miami and NOT a Continental. It was horrible and embarrassing and I had to google to prove her wrong because she kept insisting that the clip was called a Continental.). I like a rough look so I only scissor about once or twice a year and even then I only “take the tips off”. If I took her to a groomer I’d never scissor because I hate it. I’d let the groomer do it once or twice a year. 



> Is there anything that should be on my list that isn't? I have gone through this grooming forum many times and pieced some info together but still have questions on the oils, dryer, grinder, and bands!! Want to make sure I am fully prepared and I know yall are experts at advice!!


Some Cool Lube. I like the sister brand. Some groomers don’t like it because they feel it dries the blade out but it lets me groom longer and I just make sure to oil my blades. And a good blade wash. 



> Thank you all in advanced. Hopefully this can help other newbies get a good idea of what they need in their toolkit!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

One other essential item is hearing protection for the groomer when using a force dryer.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow everyone, lots of amazing information! I am going to have to come back and reread a few times!! Thank you so much!!

I groomed Norman this past Friday and honestly, I didn't do too bad! Everyone's advice and links helped immensely!!! I didn't take any photos as I was too focused on getting everything done right! I got his body, and parts of this legs and scissors his top note just a tad since I like it long. Mainly proud of how well I cleaned up around his eyes!! Now I get to see his gorgeous eyes  I just took off about half an inch on his body and am excited to take off more now that I feel more comfortable in the process. 

I am so pleased to say to Norman didn't cry or try to get off the table once!! He was SO good! He wasn't too thrilled with the dremmel for the nails but let me do it after a talking to! He was so good I am impressed! He got lots of kisses and maybe even some peanut butter afterwards ;-) 

I did not do his face to feet because....well I was just too nervous... But I will in the next week or so 

I am going to take everyone's amazing advice! Looking for a great force dryer as many of you suggested, and will make sure they are not too loud before buying! Thank you for that tip!

I am still just far beyond shocked at how this poodle can get so many mats in just a day. I am going to make a deal with myself to brush him every single night now, no excuses! I unfortunately have to cut CHUNKS of matts out of his hair that no comb, gel, or power of the lord will get out! Thinking that more consistent brushing will help this. I am tired of cutting out his hair, its wrong! So I need to be a better mommy and brush him daily.

Any tips on how to get rid of matts without cutting them out? I got Cowboy Magic gel which barley worked since these mats were at the root of his fur on his ankles.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Frequent brushing. 

But when you brush mats there is a bit of technique to it. 

You want to work it out slowly from the end of the mat farthest from his skin. 

First you want to isolate the mat and hold it in your hand. 

Use little strokes and kind of “tease” the hair out. Working from the end away from the skin. 

Kind of while you’re brushing you want to use your fingers and spread the mat apart. Not really pulling, but kind of convincing the mat it no longer wants to be there. 

If I’m going to use a detangler I spray it on and really press it into the mat with my fingers. Really squeezing it deep in there. Then I let it sit awhile, sometimes 20-30 minutes sometimes longer. Just depends on if I get busy with something else. And then I start brushing. 

But if I can toot my own horn, combing out mats is kind of my jam. I’m pretty efficient at it. I helped out in a grooming shop as a teen, it’s where I acquired my first tpoo. I was responsible for all of his grooming and I kept him in a very long continental. But as you can imagine, 17 year old me wasn’t the best! Haha! So a few times the owner rescued me and set him back straight. Then one time I let him get all matted and that time when I begged for help I got it in the form of a full shave off!! I was devastated! (I’d been warned and I had no excuse!) After that I became the mat removing queen! I can brush out mats like nothing now! Haha! I never again let him get matted to a point where he had to be shaved down. 

Also remember that mats hurt. They are tangoes of hair and brushing them out can be painful. So take breaks!! But also, just having mats is painful, especially if the mat is connecting 2 areas, like the upper and lower leg, every time the dog moves the mat will pull hair. It hurts. So best to not let them mat in the first place. 

I teach all of mine to lay flat on their side. I work that side then they stand, turn around, lay back down and I work the other side. Then stand, turn, and “crouch” and I work their head and back. I do this for every brush out. 

I do most my brushing on the floor in front of the TV. 

When I groom I like to do the bath and then shave FFT (Face, Feet, Tail). Then in 3 weeks do another bath and shave the body. That way it all goes a little faster. Right now my pattern is all disrupted and I’ve been doing everything at once. But now I have 2 to do and I need to get back to my 3 week schedule!

You’ll get there. It’s a little learning curve but you’ll get it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

itzmeigh said:


> Frequent brushing.
> 
> But when you brush mats there is a bit of technique to it.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thank you for the tip on working the matting! I need to be more patient, and I think taking breaks will be beneficial for both me and Norman. I am assuming you're using the greyhound type brushing for this? I need to get one soon.

I think letting the detangler sit would also help so that is a great idea! I make sure that I catch all of his mats as soon as I can spot them, but they just seem to pop up out of nowhere !!! I know they can be painful and this is the main reason why I need to brush more. I hate to think of him every in any pain that I can easily take away with just a few more minute of brushing. 

I really hope to get good at it and I would toot my horn if I could ! But no horn to toot yet  

I think that I will need to find a good schedule for me and grooming. I have a great place to set up shop upstairs with no distractions for Norman on the table. I am hoping to do it every 2-3 weeks at a minimum. Granted, my pup is a huge fan of mud, dirt, and wet grass so bathing him is an every 2-3 week ordeal right now. I need to start bringing my phone on our walks to show y'all just how dirty he can get in a matter of seconds!!!

Thank you again for the wonderful advice and great tips!! I think it will really help


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

They tangle more when they need a trim or a bath. If I notice Hazel matting fast I know it’s time to trim the ends up a little. Also when they are dirty they mat faster because the dirt acts like a glue. 

That’s another reason I personally like to avoid spray detangler. I feel it leaves a residue that just causes more mats. 

I have a slicker by Chris Christensen. That is the mat killer! 

And I’ll also add a picture of a Greyhound Comb. 

After you brush an area you want to comb it with the comb if the comb catches anything or doesn’t slide right through the fur then you’ve left a mat and you need to brush again. Sometimes when you are learning (or lazy, like me!!) you can brush right over a mat with the slicker and not notice it because the slicker kind of slides over the mat. But the comb will catch it. You can also use the comb to kind of pick at a mat and pull it apart a bit more. 

Here are some pictures.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I am a home groomer for 2 spoos. I started out with an Oster A5 that I still use on the body. When Raven was a puppy she HATED the Oster on her face, so I splurged and bought the Bravura. Best money spent ever!! I use on face, feet, sanitary. I MUCH prefer the correct blade to combs. I regularly use a 3, 5, and 7 on the Oster. On the Bravura I set it to the 30 for the FFT. I have dark skinned dogs who it does not irritate. I love the look of the 15 but I had to shave too often so I use the 30 and let it grow

I am wanting a CC pin brush. I regularly use my slicker and combs but I do not have a good pin brush.

I went without curved scissors for 4 years. I thought I didn’t need them. I was wrong!! I got a pair of Geib curved shears for my birthday and I can’t believe what I was missing. My top knots look sooo much better.


----------

